# What wattage do you vape at?



## Ashley A

So with all the new high wattage devices coming around, I'm just wondering how many people are actually using that power.

This is more geared towards high power regulated mods but I've put in an option for mechs if that is what you vape mostly amd also under 17w for those that are happy to stick to the more intro gear don't need the subohm stuff.

I doing this as I was looking to get the Sigelei 150w a few months ago. As there was no stock, I looked at the 100w+ at the same price and bought it as I thought 100w would be enough for a long time.

I find myself usually vaping at around 22w most of the time and the highest I actually vape on is 30w for certain atty & juice combinations. I haven't really seen anyone vaping these super high wattages as a norm so I'm curious if these devices really are special.


----------



## Marzuq

I think this thread should have the ability to to check for tank wattages and dripper wattages. I drip 70 - 85 watts but tanks is 25-35 watts


----------



## zadiac

Using my Reos mostly, but when vaping on my Sigelei 100W mod, I usually vape at about 65W. Have a quad coil @ .2 ohm with jap cotton. Using the Pollux clone. Awesome flavor. Going to order me 3 more of those.


----------



## Silver

Mainly on the Reos
Single coils around 0.8 ohms - which translates to around 20 W
Dual coils around 0.4 ohms - even though its about 40W, its only still about 20W per coil. 

Evod1 at 7.5W

Lemo1 at about 12-15W - lol, ironically on the Sig100W+

I very seldom go out of these sort of power ranges.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Sig with goblin or Goliath or Zephrus 60-70w my drippers from 80w to 100w

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Also depends on the juice i have in, a Vanilla Custard for me at 10 watt is very good, over that you start to get a weird taste
Cinnamon Danish i can push to 15 watt but more i start to loose the sweetness

So i mostly vape under 20 watt, on the off occasion i drip at 30 watt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit

Predominantly Vape at 20-25watts on my tanks and mostly 25watts on RDAs but only ever done single coil builds. Maybe I need to venture into dual coil builds that needs more power.

What coils are you guys using at such high wattages?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

My power levels vary greatly. I have a few tanks with coils around 0.5 on a selection of mechs. My Subtank is usually on my istick 50w between 25-35W. But sometimes I'll push 50w through my goblin.


----------



## Dr Phil

Goblin gets power hungry with 4 coils lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

dr phil said:


> Goblin gets power hungry with 4 coils lol


Sick build! 
What's the vape like.


----------



## Dr Phil

Crazy warm but she clouds tight tight build

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

